# Lathe Choice



## sgmdwk (Apr 10, 2013)

OK, I am looking for advice on a purchase I plan.
I started turning in December, after purchasing a "midi" 12" capacity lathe, with a 3/4 HP motor. I have had a lot of fun with it, but have increasingly found the limited capacity and, especially, the low power to be quite annoying. I want to make a big jump up in what I can handle and am considering two lathes: a Laguna Revo 18/36 2 HP 220V, or a Jet 1640 EVS lathe. The Laguna has 2" more capacity for bowls and more power. The Jet has an infinitely variable speed, direct drive motor. Each is in the $2,500 range.

Either would be a great upgrade from my little Nova Comet II.


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

Just to muddy the waters..
You may also consider the Nova Galaxi DVR. Longer bed than the old DVR and 1.75 hp on 120 or 2 hp on 240.
https://www.amazon.com/NOVA-Galaxi-DVR-1644-Lathe/dp/B01LWJCKA6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1504723961&sr=8-1&keywords=nova+dvr
The fairly new Grizzly G0766 22" and 3 hp gets good reviews. I would at least consider it. About $1800.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/22-x-42-Variable-Speed-Wood-Lathe/G0766


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't think can go wrong with either Jet or Laguna lathe. I am partial to Jet due to owing a 1642 for many years. If already have acress to 220 volt power might cause you to lean that way if not Jet's 110 volts is adquate for everything want to turn.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Here is a post I started months ago when I was looking to by the Laguana. It mentions nothing about the Jet, however.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/151282

Mine is an 18/36, but I just saw where they are introducing a 20/36 with other upgrades…..It had no pricing…and I don't think it quite available yet but certainly worth looking into.

Mike


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

Like Wildwood says, either is a good lathe. I went with the Laguna as I wanted 18" swing. Also because I can add the bed extension and then have the capacity of 32" swing. At least right now I don't have any intention ao doing this, it is an option in the future if I want more swing.


----------



## Shady Acres Woodshop (Dec 13, 2015)

> OK, I am looking for advice on a purchase I plan.
> I started turning in December, after purchasing a "midi" 12" capacity lathe, with a 3/4 HP motor. I have had a lot of fun with it, but have increasingly found the limited capacity and, especially, the low power to be quite annoying. I want to make a big jump up in what I can handle and am considering two lathes: a Laguna Revo 18/36 2 HP 220V, or a Jet 1640 EVS lathe. The Laguna has 2" more capacity for bowls and more power. The Jet has an infinitely variable speed, direct drive motor. Each is in the $2,500 range.
> 
> Either would be a great upgrade from my little Nova Comet II.
> ...


I bought the Jet 1840 EVS, one you didn't mention. It's a $3,000 lathe but there is a local dealer that sells what they call "surplus" machines, scratch and dent, if you will, and I got it brand new for $2,000. You mention the 1640 EVS is infinitely adjustable speed but I don't think that is correct. The DVR lathes are but EVS has a two position belt. I'm very happy with my Jet 1840. I also was considering the Revo 1836 but when this deal came around I just couldn't pass it up. I'm not sorry but I bet the Laguna is very good, also.


----------



## sgmdwk (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for all your comments. I am now leaning more toward the Nova Galaxy DVR. It does have the direct drive variability I want and the upgrade to 230 volts is as simple as a change of plug. I can start turning at 110 Volts and install a 220 outlet in the near future. I have a big stack of heavy, green maple, cherry and filbert that would definitely overtax my midi lathe, so I'll make the purchase pretty soon.


----------



## JimmyME (Nov 22, 2009)

I have the Galaxi and really like it. It's running off 220v.

Jim


----------



## loiblb (Jul 6, 2015)

The Jet 1640 has two bearings at the working end of the spindle and one on the rear. The spindle looks to have been made with more care in the way it was made. Very smooth lathe


----------



## sgmdwk (Apr 10, 2013)

After carefully considering the Galaxi I ended up ordering the Laguna Revo 18|36 Lathe, 2HP, 220V. I'll do a review after it arrives and I get it assembled.


----------



## Shady Acres Woodshop (Dec 13, 2015)

> After carefully considering the Galaxi I ended up ordering the Laguna Revo 18|36 Lathe, 2HP, 220V. I ll do a review after it arrives and I get it assembled.
> 
> - sgmdwk


I'm sure it's an excellent choice! I would have bought that myself if the deal on my Jet hadn't come along. Looking forward to your review and I know you're looking forward to using it!


----------



## sgmdwk (Apr 10, 2013)

I have been using this beauty for several weeks, now, and I love it. There have been other reviews done on the Revo 18/36, so I don't know what I could add. It is very solid, stable, powerful, with excellent fit and finish. I was impressed right out of the box, and have become more so. This morning I rough turned a 15X9 inch piece of wet cherry that must have weighed 30 pounds. The lathe was heavy enough for me to run it at 600 rpm, with no wobble, when I started and allowed me to hog off long, thick shavings without a bit of bogging down or hesitation. Even on small pieces, the steadiness and consistent speed make turning a pleasure. I am absolutely happy with my choice of lathe.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Congrats Dave…...
It's hard to explain to a turner on a midi-mini what the difference of a heavy lathe really is!
Looks like a great set up, enjoy!
Mike


----------



## Hockey (Apr 9, 2017)

> Congrats Dave…...
> It s hard to explain to a turner on a midi-mini what the difference of a heavy lathe really is!
> Looks like a great set up, enjoy!
> Mike
> ...


I wish it could be explained because access to lathes around my neck of the woods is scant. I need to try a big lathe. I'm looking at the Revo 18/36, and will have to wait to make a trip to the "big city" to check one out. I am turning on a Nova Comet right now, and I do like it alot.


----------



## VillageCarver (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I had a PM 3520A for 10 years and sold it last summer. Great machine. Made money on it.
Decided to start up my business again just ordered the Revo 1836 from Packard. 
I had considered the PM 3520C and the Revo 2436 but the cost and height of the spindle steered me back to the smaller 1836 w/extension bed and riser. 
I will post a review later.
Happy New Year!
Dan


----------



## Hockey (Apr 9, 2017)

Dan, I am looking forward to your review.


----------



## maburton (Nov 13, 2016)

Now I am looking for advice on buying a lathe. I currently own a craftsman from probably the 1970s. I have a Powermatic table saw so I am leaning towards the Powermatic 3520C . question, why should I spend $2,000 more dollars on the Powermatic verses the Jet? roughly $4500 verses $2500.
I don't know what I want but I do want something that will last the rest of my life and not have to do another upgrade. I would love to buy a used Powermatic but figure I may have to wait forever to find a good used one, so figured I would be just as well off to buy a new one?
should I wait and try to find a used PM, might take a year, or which one should I buy new?
Mark in Greensboro


----------



## VillageCarver (Mar 5, 2011)

I've been using my new Revo 1836 and so far I am happy with it. 
If you can afford the new PM 3520C model I'd go for it, especially since you don't want to upgrade later and you could get a lot done in a year. Life is short….
I have not seen the new PM 3520C and they are only going to build 150 units this year, and I do like the upgrades over the B model.
The Revo 2436 would also be a good one for less money and you could get the extension bed as well for about the same money as the PM. I don't know anything about the Jet line but lots of people are using them and like them. Too many choices!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> I would love to buy a used Powermatic but figure I may have to wait forever to find a good used one, so figured I would be just as well off to buy a new one?
> should I wait and try to find a used PM, might take a year, or which one should I buy new?


If your heart is set on a 3520C and the budget allows it, go for a new one. The 3520C was just introduced a few months ago, and finding a used one is going to be nearly impossible.

The current Jet products are good lathes, but not as full-featured as the Powermatics (smaller swing, less powerful motor, etc.).

I have a Nova (DVR 2024) that I bought three years ago. It has served me well, but if I were buying a new lathe today, I think the Laguna Revo lathes (18/36 and 24/36) would be on my short list along with Nova's Galaxi DVR.


----------



## maburton (Nov 13, 2016)

I am not a professional turner so I don't think I deserve a PM lathe. but my question is, is the $2000 extra for the PM worth it over the Jet/Nova/Lagunas for around $2500?
I would never expect to find a 3520C used, I meant an older used PM lathe for around the cost of the new Jet/Nova/Lagunas for around $2500


----------



## maburton (Nov 13, 2016)

another way to ask the question, "what do I get for the extra $2,000?" 
could an inexperienced hobby wood 
turner ever realize the benefits of the PM lathe at the extra $2,000 price tag?


----------



## Shady Acres Woodshop (Dec 13, 2015)

> Now I am looking for advice on buying a lathe. I currently own a craftsman from probably the 1970s. I have a Powermatic table saw so I am leaning towards the Powermatic 3520C . question, why should I spend $2,000 more dollars on the Powermatic verses the Jet? roughly $4500 verses $2500.
> I don t know what I want but I do want something that will last the rest of my life and not have to do another upgrade. I would love to buy a used Powermatic but figure I may have to wait forever to find a good used one, so figured I would be just as well off to buy a new one?
> should I wait and try to find a used PM, might take a year, or which one should I buy new?
> Mark in Greensboro
> ...


----------



## msinc (Jan 8, 2017)

> another way to ask the question, "what do I get for the extra $2,000?"
> could an inexperienced hobby wood
> turner ever realize the benefits of the PM lathe at the extra $2,000 price tag?
> 
> - maburton


Get it, you will never regret having a Pm machine. The lathe is heavy, it has a bigger spindle with larger bearings. PowerMatic machines hold their value way better than most others. You don't see many for sale no matter what the machine does for a reason…they are superior equipment and they are keepers. I personally can tell you that their customer service is fantastic. 2K more….you get what you pay for and you will love every minute of turning on it. Or, you could save a few bucks and wonder the rest of your life what a PowerMatic would have been like…you only go around once.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> another way to ask the question, "what do I get for the extra $2,000?"
> - maburton


Go see them in person, then you'll know for sure.


----------



## maburton (Nov 13, 2016)

Great information guys, thank you.

Madrona, can you tell me about your thought process while you were looking at exactly what I am looking for:
_" A local dealer had the EVS brand new and a used 3520B, same price. I went down and looked them over. I decided on the EVS." 
Pros and Cons that went through your head while looking at the two, used PM verses New Jet

RickM probably the best advice, but I am scared to go into the shop, and I will next weekend after I sell my car lift. but was wanting to have a good idea before I walk into the shop with the cash burning a hole in my pocket


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

> Great information guys, thank you.
> 
> Madrona, can you tell me about your thought process while you were looking at exactly what I am looking for:
> _" A local dealer had the EVS brand new and a used 3520B, same price. I went down and looked them over. I decided on the EVS."
> ...


you need to decide what you want in the lathe. I have the Laguna 18-36. First I wanted a lathe that had at least 18" swing. So that ruled out the Jet lathes with 16" swing. When looking at lathes you seem to have a group less than $3000 (Laguna 18-36, Jet 16xx, Grizzly G0766), over $3000 but less than $5000 (PM 3520C, Grizzly G0866, Laguna 24-36) and over $5000 (Oneway, Robust, Serious, others). For me I wanted the 3520C ( not yet on the market at my purchase time) but the Laguna would do all I needed and give me money for some tooling. I'm not saying the Laguna 18-36 is better than the PM 3520C as the PM has more capacity, weight, and other features. Once I decided how much I would spend, I compared lathes in that price range. Some reasons for my choice was the wider leg stance for stability, spindle height, good reviews and seeing the Laguna next to the Jet and PM. I have no regrets and bought some additional tooling to compliment this lathe. I'm just a hobbiest and couldn't justify additional $. Note: I have seen some outstanding work turned on the HF 14" lathe.


----------



## Shady Acres Woodshop (Dec 13, 2015)

> Great information guys, thank you.
> 
> Madrona, can you tell me about your thought process while you were looking at exactly what I am looking for:
> __" A local dealer had the EVS brand new and a used 3520B, same price. I went down and looked them over. I decided on the EVS."
> ...


They said the PM was only a demo, not really used, but it looked bad for only a demo. It had a large stain on it from someone spilling finish. It was missing the door on the tailstock. Neither of those would have been a deal breaker if it wasn't sitting next to the shiny new Jet!

Also, the Jet has a five year warranty and the used PM had 30 days.

It was a tough decision but I figured the Jet was all I could ever want. I was stepping up from a 1970's Delta, 12×36, Reeves drive.

I've had the Jet for about a year. Every day when I walk into the shop, it puts a smile on my face. I know I made the right decision.


----------



## maburton (Nov 13, 2016)

thank you very much. I doubt I will ever be as good a turner as any of you so therefore at least none of you will laugh at my equipment.
about the guys that do great work on HF lathes. Sam Snead could probably hit a golf ball a whole lot further with a bump on a log than I can with a brand new Titleist driver. that don't mean I should play golf with a wood stick.


----------



## maburton (Nov 13, 2016)

on Craigs List
Powermatic 3520B Woodturning Lathe with 18" Bed Extension, turning tools, inside/outside caliper, #3 bowl jaw, stronghold chuck kit, jaw set,and a tool rest. Used very little. I also have a pallet full of walnut blocks for making bowls that are included.
$3500 is this a fair deal?
he says $3400 is lowest he will go
and it is 150 miles away so I must make the deal before I make the drive


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

> on Craigs List
> Powermatic 3520B Woodturning Lathe with 18" Bed Extension, turning tools, inside/outside caliper, #3 bowl jaw, stronghold chuck kit, jaw set,and a tool rest. Used very little. I also have a pallet full of walnut blocks for making bowls that are included.
> $3500 is this a fair deal?
> he says $3400 is lowest he will go
> ...


What are you waiting for?


----------



## maburton (Nov 13, 2016)

he has a local guy coming to look at it this afternoon, I told him that the earliest I could get there would be tomorrow afternoon and that I would take it if the guy showing up this afternoon does not.
I don't blame him if he takes the cash today from local guy


----------



## mborosch (Apr 11, 2018)

I bought the Laguna Revo 1835 in January and I am very happy with it, and it was on sale at the time.


----------

